# Male butterbee



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a male butterbee which is 2 years old and the little :censor: don't wanna breed I'm trying to get him with my pastel but his not interested :devil:

Need some help :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

How much does he weigh?
Has he had time to cool ?
I'd leave it until mid late December before trying


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

kenobi said:


> How much does he weigh?
> Has he had time to cool ?
> I'd leave it until mid late December before trying


He's around 1100g mark and this is my second season breeding my first season ( last year ) I only paired male pin to female normal and had 6 healthy eggs all hatched, I never done any cooling last year but I did introduce the male to the female in December.


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

Male will cool himself by wrapping his waterbowl for a while 
Without cooling sperm will be no good 

I wouldn't try until December tbh


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

kenobi said:


> Male will cool himself by wrapping his waterbowl for a while
> Without cooling sperm will be no good
> 
> I wouldn't try until December tbh


What dya mean mate by without cooling sperm? 

Thanks


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

males kept warm all year round cannot produce viable sperm
all of mine around this time continue to feed but will sit at the cooler end, usually with tail on the ceramic water bowl

this allows the sperm to grow into viable tadpoles so to speak

I breed from late December as that's when my males go back to the warmer end of the tub, therefore letting me know they are primed ready for action

Your male may need a month or so to cool himself in order to produce viable sperm

im not saying this is a hardened rule, but just what ive noticed over the last 5 years or so


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

kenobi said:


> males kept warm all year round cannot produce viable sperm
> all of mine around this time continue to feed but will sit at the cooler end, usually with tail on the ceramic water bowl
> 
> this allows the sperm to grow into viable tadpoles so to speak
> ...



Ahhhh I get ya thanks mate I keep an eye on him ( them ) I've still got there hot spots at 91-92f


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

kenobi said:


> males kept warm all year round cannot produce viable sperm
> all of mine around this time continue to feed but will sit at the cooler end, usually with tail on the ceramic water bowl
> 
> this allows the sperm to grow into viable tadpoles so to speak
> ...


Do you reckon his cooling his sperm in this picture? Bad picture sorry took it this morning on phone


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

His trying bless him


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

Could he be there now...... :gasp:










:2thumb:


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

yer hes there thats a lock it dont always happen as soon as you put them in some first times take months befor anything happens


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah it is his first time and his still going strong :lol2:


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

He has now locked with female pastel 
















:flrt:


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

Reptile Stef said:


> He has now locked with female pastel
> 
> image
> image:flrt:


Congrats mate 

My albino is constanly having his tail in the water, havent got the heart to tell him his female isnt ready yet :lol2:


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

SK Reptiles said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> My albino is constanly having his tail in the water, havent got the heart to tell him his female isnt ready yet :lol2:


:lol2: How long have you got to wait for your female?


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

Reptile Stef said:


> :lol2: How long have you got to wait for your female?


She is still scoffing food so will leave her till decembers but its her first year so may not actually breed her


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

His locked again with the pastel this morning and his still locked :2thumb: soon as his done few days off bit of food for him I think


----------

